# Just wanted to share how happy I am with ZP's service.



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I mailed Ziwipeak once again and asked if they would be kind enough to send me a sample of their food for Gemma because if she likes it, we will be switching her to ZP finally. She doesn't like the treats so I wanted to try the food first before spending a crapload of money on it. A ZP representative called us this morning and they are going to send a free sample to our local pet store for us to pick up.

I'm really excited. I hope I can get Gemma to eat it. It's the only premade raw available to us in Sweden.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Thats great.. Hope she likes it..


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Good news. They can be picky eaters. But not Angel, he will eat "anything!"


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> Thats great.. Hope she likes it..


Me too. She currently eats Acana, but she poops so much on it and her poops are really stinky. I'm hoping that ZP will change that.



Angel1210 said:


> Good news. They can be picky eaters. But not Angel, he will eat "anything!"


Gemma is the definition of a picky eater! She actually tries to hide from some of the "treats" I offer her, lol. She's a nut.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Why are they mailing it to the petstore instead of your home? Usually they'll mail it straight to your house!! ZiwiPeak is fantastic & very generous with their samples! I really love this food & Midgie does too!! If your chi doesn't like it, I would be very surprised!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah the pickyist chi in the world loves ZP. I am sure your baby will too!!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Why are they mailing it to the petstore instead of your home? Usually they'll mail it straight to your house!! ZiwiPeak is fantastic & very generous with their samples! I really love this food & Midgie does too!! If your chi doesn't like it, I would be very surprised!!


I'm honestly not sure why they do it that way here. It's coming from the big Swedish pet food distributor that carries ZP and other brands, so maybe they're sending it along with a standard shipment of other stock to the pet store.

She won't eat the ZP treats, so I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't like the food. I hope so, though!



CHITheresa said:


> Amberleah the pickyist chi in the world loves ZP. I am sure your baby will too!!!


I hope so! It will be so much better for her. Acana is great for a kibble, but I would prefer to get into the raw type of feeding, even if I'm starting with premade. I've heard people having luck with their dogs not wanting to eat their poop anymore when they're on ZP, too, and Gemma has a big problem with that. She uses pads and I always clean up her poop immediately, but if she poops while we're out of the house or when we're sleeping, she always eats part or all of it. ukeright:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Eww that is not lady-like behaviour Gemma! I am most shocked lol.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The treats are basically longer strips of the food.

Remember. She will eat what you decide that she will eat.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Eww that is not lady-like behaviour Gemma! I am most shocked lol.


I know! It's so nasty. Then she wants to kiss me after. NO! I really wish I could get her to stop. This has been the worst habit to break with her so far.



jesuschick said:


> The treats are basically longer strips of the food.
> 
> Remember. She will eat what you decide that she will eat.


That's what I thought, Karen, except the food contains organ and ground bone whereas the treats are just meat, correct?

That is kind of the way she was with her Acana, too. She would never eat it at first and I mixed it with wet ZP to make her eat it. But then one day I just eliminated the wet ZP and left only dry Acana down, and after about 36 hours she gave in and started eating it and now she acts like she loves it and won't eat anything else. Perhaps it would work the same way with ZP as well if I didn't give her any other options.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Darn, I should have done that! I got the pet store here to order me in a small bag of the venison, not even thinking to ask for a sample. Odie's on Acana too, but we have zero issues with it and her poops are small and fairly odorless. I'd just like some variety, and Odie LOVES her raw meals she gets a few times a week. 

Let us know how she likes it, Caitlin! She didn't like any of the treats?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Darn, I should have done that! I got the pet store here to order me in a small bag of the venison, not even thinking to ask for a sample. Odie's on Acana too, but we have zero issues with it and her poops are small and fairly odorless. I'd just like some variety, and Odie LOVES her raw meals she gets a few times a week.
> 
> Let us know how she likes it, Caitlin! She didn't like any of the treats?


Yeah, I didn't want to waste $40 on a 1kg bag here in case she refused to eat it! It's always very possible with Gemma because she's so picky. She wouldn't and still won't eat any of the ZP treats that were sent to us by Nichole.

That's odd. I wonder why Gemma has such big, stinky poos then. She only gets Acana. She gets an occasional tiny pinch of cheese as a treat for tricks and such, but no other treats. I usually just give her a piece of her Acana kibble as a treat for doing something right, lol. She poops usually around 4 times per day and it's a lot of poop each time. Maybe she is just eating a lot? But she is sooo lean and slender.

I will let you know how it goes with the ZP. Gemma also really loves when she gets raw chicken wings or anything raw. Sadly, we don't even buy fresh meat for ourselves because it's so pricey here, so that's why Gemma doesn't get a fresh raw diet. There's not a lot of variety in fresh meat that we can afford, unlike in the U.S. Oh, how I miss it there.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I got the venison and fish because the venison one was out of stock and Mylo doesn't seem that fussed on it but he will eat it when he's hungry. He'll seem excited that he's getting food, then he'll sniff it and walk away. Then he'll go back and eat it later. He seems even less fond of the treats so I won't be buying them again. The treats do have fewer ingredients than the food and they're darker and more crunchy. I'm hoping he'll prefer a different flavour.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> That's odd. I wonder why Gemma has such big, stinky poos then. She only gets Acana. She gets an occasional tiny pinch of cheese as a treat for tricks and such, but no other treats. I usually just give her a piece of her Acana kibble as a treat for doing something right, lol. She poops usually around 4 times per day and it's a lot of poop each time. Maybe she is just eating a lot? But she is sooo lean and slender.


Maybe it just doesn't work well with her tummy. When Lion was on Orijen he could clear a room when he went to the bathroom, it was so gross!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I got the venison and fish because the venison one was out of stock and Mylo doesn't seem that fussed on it but he will eat it when he's hungry. He'll seem excited that he's getting food, then he'll sniff it and walk away. Then he'll go back and eat it later. He seems even less fond of the treats so I won't be buying them again. The treats do have fewer ingredients than the food and they're darker and more crunchy. I'm hoping he'll prefer a different flavour.


I'm glad to hear that the treats are more crunchy, because I think Gemma wasn't all too interested in their texture.



missy_r said:


> Maybe it just doesn't work well with her tummy. When Lion was on Orijen he could clear a room when he went to the bathroom, it was so gross!


Yikes, yeah, it must just not work for her or something. I always know when she's gone poop because I can smell it a mile away!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I hope she likes it! We use the ziwipeak food as treats. Chloe really likes it. I don't feed Acana, but we feed Fromm. Chloe's poops are pretty small and they don't smell much. I think that a switch may be a good idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

That's great that they are sending you a sample. I finally just got my sample in the mail from them. They sent me 8 little 1oz packages of the dried and a can of the wet food.


----------

